# Definition of semi-Pelagianism



## Gforce9 (Jun 7, 2012)

This recent controversy in the SBC has produced several definitions of semi-Pelagianism, some of which, I was unfamiliar with. My understanding was that s-P had two general uses:

1-Broad sense- Any position not Pelagian or Augustinian...everything in the middle.
2-More specific sense-The Roman Catholic version against the Reformation.

If #1 is true, then semi-Pelagianism would be no "worse" than Arminianism, which many are saying. 

I ran across this from an SBC guy, Chris Roberts:

*Pelagian: No natural corruption from sin. Most people will still need salvation because most people will sin. Individuals are able to seek salvation without God having to first remove their corruption or awaken their wills.

Semi-Pelagian: People are greatly corrupt, yet retain the natural ability to do some good, including respond to the gospel in saving faith. We are able to respond to the gospel without God having to first deal with corruption and deadness in our hearts.

Arminian: People are born completely corrupt and unable to respond to God, but God gives prevenient grace to all (or to all who hear the gospel), undoing enough of the corruption in their hearts that they are able to seek or to reject the offer of the gospel.

Calvinism: People are born completely corrupt and unable to respond to God, but God will give life and light to those he has elected to save, removing the corruption of sin and opening their eyes to the glory of the gospel so that they will respond in faith to the gospel call.*

Clear definitions are important. I was not aware of this definition by Chris Roberts regarding s-P. I'm appealing to the historians here to help us get a solid definition to get rid of confusion....


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 7, 2012)

What is often labeled as Arminianism today is in fact Semi-Pelagian, and unfortunately many Arminians do not realize this.


----------



## moral necessity (Jun 7, 2012)

Gforce9 said:


> I ran across this from an SBC guy, Chris Roberts:
> 
> *Pelagian: No natural corruption from sin. Most people will still need salvation because most people will sin. Individuals are able to seek salvation without God having to first remove their corruption or awaken their wills.
> 
> ...



These 4 definitions are accurate, in my opinion. True Arminianism (Jacob Arminius' theology) is more of a semi-calvinism than a semi-pelagian, for he acknowledges a total depravity. Even the Remonstrants who followed him were more of this vein, I'm pretty sure. 

J.Dean is right: most who call themselves Arminians today are really semi-pelagian at best.

Blessings!


----------

